# Trouble Removing Headstock Spindle On Logan 200



## rickw55 (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a Logan lathe, model 200, and I'm having trouble removing the head stock spindle. I've had it out once before to install a serpentine belt, but this time it won't come out.
I removed everything I was supposed to remove from the left-hand end of the spindle. I tried tapping it  toward the tail stock end, and it moved slightly and then stopped. It moved out about 1/4", and then it stopped and felt like I had hit something solid. It won't move any more. I'm afraid to tap any harder for fear of damaging the bearing.I tried using a piece of threaded rod and some blocks of wood to try to pull it out, but that didn't work either. It won't move!
I'm having to remove the spindle because the lathe won't go in to back gear. If I engage the back-gear , the spindle  just stops and the belt slips. Also, I can't dis-engage the bull gear from the cone pulley. If I pull the pin out, the bull gear won't rotate by itself but remains engaged with the cone pulley.
Does anyone have any ideas about what to do, or what I'm doing wrong?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Check set screws on the spindle, sometimes Logan used double set screws.  There's a key way on the bull gear, may be hanging up, check for a slot.


----------



## rickw55 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I checked the screws on the cone pulley, and they're both out. The set screw on the bull gear is out, and the bull gear will slide back and forth, but not rotate . Is there a key in the bull gear? There is a key way, but I don't see a key.
I can't get the cone pulley top move at all. It won't rotate around the spindle. I had put new bushings in the first time I had it out. I remember that it was tight, but I didn't think it was that tight!
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 3, 2015)

Rick,

The 1/4"-20 headless set screw in the center pulley step is an oil plug.  Have you been removing it periodically and squirting some oil into the hole?  The other set screw appears to lock the small spindle gear (it is called a "Lock Screw") and the pulley should spin freely on the spindle with it either tight or removed.  All that I can suggest it that you fill the oil hole with Kroil and let it sit for a while.  Then reinstall the lock screw, lock the spindle, and try to rotate the pulley.  If that fails after several days of soaking, your only option is to press the spindle out of the pulley.  The key preventing the bull gear from rotating on the spindle is a Woodruff key.  Be careful not to pull it into the front inner bearing cover.  I assume that there must be a slot in it to clear the key.


----------



## rickw55 (Nov 3, 2015)

wa5cab,
Thanks for the suggestions.
No, I haven't been putting oil in the pulley oil hole.I rationalized that since I didn't use the lathe in back gear, that I didn't need to. I do have some Kroil (great stuff, btw!)
and will try filling it up and trying to rotate the pulley. I did line up the key way with the front bearing cover so that when it moves, it will clear the key.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 4, 2015)

OK.  You should probably have oiled it after you put it back together the last time.  I seldom use back gear on my lathe, either.  But I try to remember to oil the pulley bushings every month or two and run the motor for a few seconds with the direct drive pin pulled out.


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hmmm, missed it first time, but you say you can't disengage plunger from bull gear to pulley, or bull gear from pulley, or some such?  Everything locks up when you engage back gears?  Yes, penetrating oil and figure out why you're locked up.


----------



## rickw55 (Nov 4, 2015)

I can dis-engage the plunger, but the bull gear won't rotate.on the spindle. Neither will the cone pulley. 
Rick


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 4, 2015)

The bull gear is not supposed to rotate on the spindle.  It is held against doing that by the Woodruff key.  The pulley should turn on the spindle when the direct drive pin is pulled out.  Do you have a copy of the parts manual on the 200 Series?  It shows all of this.  The part numbers are difficult to read on the exploded view but easy to read on the headstock section view.


----------



## TomKro (Nov 4, 2015)

Rick:
  After you've soaked it good, and made sure the bull gear pin is fully out of the cone, you could try holding the cone pinion gear with a large channel lock, and then try to turn the spindle to loosen it up.  Maybe a strap wrench around the gear driving the tumblers would work?

Hope this helps,
TomKro


----------



## rickw55 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, I have the original parts and instruction manual.
The setscrew is out completely, but the Woodruff key is not visible in the key way of the bull gear. Could it have been pushed back toward the tailstock? If so, how do I get it out?
Thanks,
Rick?


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 4, 2015)

Rick,

OK.  Which setscrew is out completely?

No, the key is a Woodruff key, not a square key.  So long as the keyway in the bull gear is over it, It can't move axially more than a few thousandths.  Looking at the headstock section view in the manual, I would say that the only way that the Woodruff key can be removed is by pulling the spindle out of the headstock.

Didn't you have the spindle out recently?


----------



## rickw55 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. They have given me some clues to what might be wrong.
ALL the setscrews are out: The two in the cone pulley, and the one in the bull gear. 
I did have the spindle out, but it was a while ago, and I honestly don't remember how I did it. I think I used a piece of threaded rod, but I don't remember the set-up.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## MBfrontier (Nov 20, 2015)

With the back gear shift rod disengaged and the bull gear pin pulled out the bull gear should spin independent from the cone pulley. If the back gear shift rod is pushed all the way in and the back gear is still engaged the back gear shift rod needs to be adjusted. I would check to make sure the back gear is disengaged when the shift rod is pushed all the way in.  Your description of "the spindle just stops and the belt slips" is what happens to mine when I shift into back gear and forget to pull the pin on the bull gear. Other than that the cone pulley could be stuck on the spindle. FWIW. Good luck.


----------



## rickw55 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks to all who responded. 
I finally got some time to work on the lathe. I took wa5cab's advice and filled the oil hole with Kroil before I started. I managed to get the spindle out by using a threaded rod through it with a PVC pipe spacer on the inboard side. It took a lot of force, but it came out. 
The problem was that I had replaced the bronze bushings in the cone pulley with new ones. They were slightly smaller than the originals, and they were VERY tight on the spindle. I had an expansion reamer , so I reamed the bushings slightly. When I put the spindle back in, it slid through them nicely. 
Everything is back together, and it goes in to back gear with no problems! The only problem is that I broke one of the the reverse gears in the process.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the broken reverse gear.  Otherwise, it sounds like the original problems have been rectified.


----------

